# considering a 500 mile journey....



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

updated on page 2


Im kicking around the idea of traveling by bicycle (2011 allez) 500 miles instead of taking a bus or plane 

keeping in mind i have about $400 to pull this off (so hotels are out of the question and not really a concern) what kinda gear should i consider bringing along?

i have a camel back back pack that is a hiking bag that i can carry a great amount of stuff in and maybe the possibility of a trailer if needed 

the obvious things i would need:
a blanket of some sort
a small tarp
canned food for when i need to stop and eat and nothings around
a roll of tp for when i just got to go
alot of water/sports drink powder 
a change or two of clothes
air pump
spare tube or 2
all tools needed for repairing the bike 
lights and batteries (tho im going try and keep night riding to a absolute minimum)

the bike is in brand new condition so tires and componets shouldnt fail on me too bad i hope

any other things you guys can think of?

the trip is from tampa to mobile so cold shouldnt be a issue tho rain might hence the tarp


i figure itll take 5-6 days depending on how i feel. i regularly do a century on the weekends just for thee fun of it never go at any flat out pace just take it nice and easy takes me about 8 hours (with plenty of breaks) to do it


----------



## AZ.MTNS

A lot of good info here:

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG.../EXP=1305491365/**http://www.bikepacking.net/


----------



## airforcefirefighter

good luck! hope it all works out!


----------



## editedforsafety

You are not going to want to ride those long miles with a backpack. If it doesn't wear you out, it's going to make you sweat to death.


----------



## Bisgaard

editedforsafety said:


> You are not going to want to ride those long miles with a backpack. If it doesn't wear you out, it's going to make you sweat to death.


That is as wrong as it could be. Last summer i road Seattle, WA - New York City, 5.400km with only a cammelbak and my VISA card. 

If the backpack just fits you, you wont even notice it is there during your ride. 

If you want any tips or advice on traveling big distances on your big, just get back at me 

Cheers.


----------



## DoubleNH

I would have to totally agree with Bisgaard. I stopped driving over a year ago. I first used a trailer for hauling stuff around in. The darn thing weighed 30 pounds. Fortunately...for me, right before winter came I ended up in a round about way of getting it stolen after I missed a hole in the road and ended up breaking the eye bolt that I was using to hook the trailer to the bike. By the time I got back with a new eye bolt someone had walked off with the trailer.

I next decided to shift down to a homemade rack system...much less weight and I didn't need to worry about having a pump that could pump up both presta and schrader valves anymore. It did nothing but cause me more trouble than I could ever hope for. Between destroying tires and derailleur hangers I finally decided in March to take the rack off the bike and swapped over to my day pack that I had typically been using on smaller carrying trips. I knew I wouldn't have to worry about it given me any kinds of fits.

Come the weekend before Easter I had pretty much finished up cleaning up around the house and needed to make a run to the dump to get rid of old cardboard boxes, trash, etc. I knew it was going to take 2-3 trips with the day pack. I fought for quite while before I finally went and grabbed my backpack I used when I thruhiked the Appalachian Trail in 1997. I didn't know how well it would work but I figured I could load it up and get on the bike in the house and try it and see how it might go. I did and everything seemed fine. The next day I took the load to the dump and I knew I was stuck. I've use the day pack some since then for smaller things but most of the time I use the backpack. I've almost went out on a couple different overnight rides but the weather/time of the year/bike hasn't been cooperative when I've wanted to thus far.

Yes, I've already hauled 56 pounds on back, uphill all the way home with the backpack. I wouldn't use a rack system no matter how much you paid me and as well as I liked it I wouldn't use a trailer anymore either. Whether it be for hauling stuff or for touring. I rode a 208 mile solo ride yesterday with the daypack on. I pretty much never leave home without at least the daypack on unless I'm doing that short of a ride cause I pretty much always carry spare footwear with me anymore. My bike loves to give me trouble and I grinded down a pair of essentially new cleats in no time when I got a flat tire and at the same time my frame pump decided to stop working for me the day after New Years. Ever since I pretty much don't leave home with spare footwear. I have to have someplace to put it.

One other advantage to the backpack method of travelling. You find yourself travelling along and you stumble into a nice location that you want go do some exploring on foot. Problem is your rack/pannier system. How do you keep anyone from stealing what is in it. When its on your back, you take it with you when you go hike. Sure they could steal the bike but they can't steal any of your other gear. Sure you can lock the bike up but you know how easy it is to cut through any kind of cloth material to get at what is stored in your panniers. If you have the gear with you then they have to take you out first before they can get your gear.

The motto for preparing for an Appalachian Trail thruhike applies anywhere you go and to anything you do. If you are looking to buy a piece of equipment...if it can't serve more than one function, don't waste your money on it...find something that can. A rack/pannier system only serves one function. A day/backpack serves multiple functions and it can carry a heck of a lot more gear it gives you much more freedom than a rack system could ever hope to give you. All you have to remember is one simple thing...keep the heavy stuff on the bottom. I would have to say using an internal frame backpack is probably the most ideal way to go. The frame helps to protect the back from any gear you are carrying in the pack. I know with some of the stuff I carry when I was using the daypack I would occasionally find myself getting poked in my back by the bottles/cans. Now with the full backpack that doesn't happen anymore. Yeah, like I said yesterday I used the small daypack...I wasn't carrying as much and I knew I wasn't carrying anything that would really be trying to poke at me in back either. Just had food/water bottles/billfold/sandals...that kind of stuff in the pack.


----------



## J-No

I have a wingnut pack made for cycling. It works great. The straps are designed that it rides really low on your back.


----------



## Alkan

Bisgaard said:


> That is as wrong as it could be. Last summer i road Seattle, WA - New York City, 5.400km with only a cammelbak and my VISA card.
> 
> If the backpack just fits you, you wont even notice it is there during your ride.
> 
> If you want any tips or advice on traveling big distances on your big, just get back at me
> 
> Cheers.


That is legit. I want to do something like that. How long did that take you and what kinds of roads did you take? You must have taken in and used up so many calories on that trip.


----------



## gaspi101

Any particular reason for the trip?


----------



## Alkan

I don't know if the thread starter has any reason for starting a trip like that in particular, but doing a trip like that is something I want to do some day just for the adventure of it.


----------



## antonlove

Like Alkan, I think this idea is cool. I'm guessing that since the thread was started in May, the OP may have taken his trip already. If you have, please come back and update us on how the trip went.


----------



## bradXism

I always take a thermo-rest pad. they roll up very small, are light and its the ground that makes you so damn cold, even on warm days. Quick-dry long pants and longsleeve shirt and quick dry brimmed hat. Wal-mart has the nike golf hats with a larger brim. It will keep the rain off your face, sun out of your eyes and the bugs from getting to your head when they go thru a helmet vent. The shirt and pants usually have a spf to them and you can wear the collar up so your neck doesn't get raw. They are good to wear into places so you don't look like a total psycho your beard and hair are going to look pretty bad.. Baby wipes in the bag like containers hold up better than TP and you can clean up with them. your lower legs and face will get coated in road skum. 2 extra pair of socks, I use smart wools, no they are not hot and they wick moisture better than anything else and they don't get funky smelling. I change them during the day and let the other ones air out. A small container of baby powder
Tikka headlamp, def a blinky tail light and wrap where the lense meets the body with electic tape so water doesn't get in. Small roll of dust tape. I use a small camel-back and 2 20 oz bottles. A gallon jug will fill these almost exactly. I don't like too big of a camelback because of the sweat issue and it kills my back, I am riding more than 12 hours a day.
Square outdoor water faucet key. Cemeteries and churches have thes, church water is always good. i never had a problem with cemeteries but it isn't usually meant for drinking water. Don't get a tarp get a large mylar space blanket. They are much smaller and lighter and if you screwed up temp wise you can wrap yourself in it. Tools not mentioned, a proper sized spoke wrench and zip lock baggies for your cell phone, baby wipes and you can put food from boxes into them and then grab them from the bar bag. I don't get canned food its too heavy and I will need a can opener. On my long trips I have a leatherman wave which has a can opener and good pair of scissors. Plus I could McGiver my way out of anything with it. The tortilla type roll up bread and smooth peanut butter in a plastic jar are good. then grab a bunch of the sugar packets from a quickstop coffee kiosk. It doesn't make a mess and its good quick calories, put them in the zip lock bags.. i forgot to include I use a handle bar bag so I can grab these while riding. the gloves I use are Wal-mart light weight mechanic gloves. I cut off the index and middle finger of one hand so I can feel the stuff I need from my bar bag. this also prevent the sun from turning my hands into beef jerky.
If you are going to rough it, cemeteries are a pretty good place to crash, check to make sure its not a local party place. I lean my bike against something put the mylar under the wheels and over the tope and crawl under it. The head bug nets are small light and will keep the critters off your head. I always take light fleece tights too because even a nite at 65 is pretty cold. I use a rack and usually take a thin fleece blanket.
I could go on but most of it would apply to much longer trips and you are asking about an alternative lifestyle even in the short term. These are bare essentials and I don't take too much more on my ridiculously long ones. Across Canada, US and other questionably stupid adventures.
Hopefully it will grab you and you will do another better prepared. Its an adventure and there will be times you wondered what the hell were you thinking. For me this type of travel I get to see and especially smell and hear whats out there and North America is vast and worth experiencing.
Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## bradXism

Damn didn't notice it was posted in May! Maybe it will help someone else.


----------



## gaspi101

bradXism said:


> I always take a thermo-rest pad. they roll up very small, are light and its the ground that makes you so damn cold, even on warm days. Quick-dry long pants and longsleeve shirt and quick dry brimmed hat. Wal-mart has the nike golf hats with a larger brim. It will keep the rain off your face, sun out of your eyes and the bugs from getting to your head when they go thru a helmet vent. The shirt and pants usually have a spf to them and you can wear the collar up so your neck doesn't get raw. They are good to wear into places so you don't look like a total psycho your beard and hair are going to look pretty bad.. Baby wipes in the bag like containers hold up better than TP and you can clean up with them. your lower legs and face will get coated in road skum. 2 extra pair of socks, I use smart wools, no they are not hot and they wick moisture better than anything else and they don't get funky smelling. I change them during the day and let the other ones air out. A small container of baby powder
> Tikka headlamp, def a blinky tail light and wrap where the lense meets the body with electic tape so water doesn't get in. Small roll of dust tape. I use a small camel-back and 2 20 oz bottles. A gallon jug will fill these almost exactly. I don't like too big of a camelback because of the sweat issue and it kills my back, I am riding more than 12 hours a day.
> Square outdoor water faucet key. Cemeteries and churches have thes, church water is always good. i never had a problem with cemeteries but it isn't usually meant for drinking water. Don't get a tarp get a large mylar space blanket. They are much smaller and lighter and if you screwed up temp wise you can wrap yourself in it. Tools not mentioned, a proper sized spoke wrench and zip lock baggies for your cell phone, baby wipes and you can put food from boxes into them and then grab them from the bar bag. I don't get canned food its too heavy and I will need a can opener. On my long trips I have a leatherman wave which has a can opener and good pair of scissors. Plus I could McGiver my way out of anything with it. The tortilla type roll up bread and smooth peanut butter in a plastic jar are good. then grab a bunch of the sugar packets from a quickstop coffee kiosk. It doesn't make a mess and its good quick calories, put them in the zip lock bags.. i forgot to include I use a handle bar bag so I can grab these while riding. the gloves I use are Wal-mart light weight mechanic gloves. I cut off the index and middle finger of one hand so I can feel the stuff I need from my bar bag. this also prevent the sun from turning my hands into beef jerky.
> If you are going to rough it, cemeteries are a pretty good place to crash, check to make sure its not a local party place. I lean my bike against something put the mylar under the wheels and over the tope and crawl under it. The head bug nets are small light and will keep the critters off your head. I always take light fleece tights too because even a nite at 65 is pretty cold. I use a rack and usually take a thin fleece blanket.
> I could go on but most of it would apply to much longer trips and you are asking about an alternative lifestyle even in the short term. These are bare essentials and I don't take too much more on my ridiculously long ones. Across Canada, US and other questionably stupid adventures.
> Hopefully it will grab you and you will do another better prepared. Its an adventure and there will be times you wondered what the hell were you thinking. For me this type of travel I get to see and especially smell and hear whats out there and North America is vast and worth experiencing.
> Good luck and enjoy it.


I am deeply jealous and in awe of you, sir. Great advice all around. I think ill go from motel to motel though...have you ever done a long journey with a buddy?


----------



## bradXism

am deeply jealous and in awe of you, sir. Great advice all around. I think ill go from motel to motel though...have you ever done a long journey with a buddy?
gaspi101 is offline Add to gaspi101's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote

I have twice, once from Calgary to Halifax, where I learned its probably better to get off the bikes every 500 miles and beat the hell out of each other and get it over with. Don't start singing songs. The second was from San Diego to Cabo San Lucas and back. That went a little better other than the heat when we were inland. We ended up riding mostly at nite. Thats the first I started using hammocks to keep the crawling stinging bugs off of me. Now they come as bug nets and weigh nothing. Again the space blanket and some duct tape will keep the rain off of you. A bunch of paper clips wont tear the mylar when you go to take it off, but I just permanently fold a piece of duct tape on various places on the edge and use these as anchor points.
I am older now and like Motel to Motel. You sleep much better. The problem is that there often aren't any when in the middle of Canada or the US. Quebec to New Brunswick is the same. Scratch off Nebraska because its not only vast its like the twilight zone where no matter how far you ride you wake up in the same place. Many times in these places there would be a dot and a name but when I got there there was a closed down grain elevator, four empty houses a church and a deserted gas station. Eastern Quebec there is nothing at all and sometimes hours between cars. Some days ended up a death march until I could get food. Other days I saw bear and I thought I might be food.
If you plan motel to motel look carefully ahead of time and stick to your plan. Too many times I have made my days goal hours early, Manitoba and Saskatchewan have killer tailwinds and I would find myself at my days goal by noon, Look and see that there was what turned out to be one of the above mentioned dots and be back to sleeping in a cemetery, on a day I was really looking forward to sleeping comfortably.
I do take more than I listed but not much more. Often my food outweighed my gear, a Gore-tex jacket, synthetic pull over hat etc. DEET is a good idea but only put it on your cloths not your skin. Its the only thing I have ever found that actually does repell biting bugs. It depends on what I will be riding thru. More cloths if at Altitude or really far north. A foldable replacement tire is smart and not that much weight. My travel bike is a MTB with drop bar and a right STI, the left is a bar end to be able to shift a triple. 26" tires are available even at small town hardware store. Schrader Valves are best, everybody has a pump with one almost any store has tubes. Cheap replacement tires might be crappy and ride like you are dragging a dead minister but they will get you to a place where you can get a narrow road worthy replacement.
If you screw up temp wise Wal-mart has synthetic fleece tops and bottoms in their hunting sections for as low as $20. They get the funk to them, that will get looks with scrunched up noses but if you are cold they are good enough even when wet.
Damn I got ranting again and I didn't even start on the unforeseen disaster parts. Cell phones have made a huge difference.
Hope these help.


----------



## gaspi101

You should write a book about your travels and tips for other travelers. I'd love to read it.


----------



## bradXism

Its been good for me to write these. I I don't do it as much as I used to. I am one of the few people who chose to move where they wanted to continue their lives, instead of their life dictating it for them. The northern Adirondacks is the best place to ride. Its isolated, the drivers are very considerate and there are many long day and multiday routes to ride. I prefer this now because I know places to stay instead on sleeping in questionable places and having days when I am worried I might die of dehydration/starvation or roaming packs of dogs.
I don't think I have the attention span to finish such a book...maybe a short article, but it would sound like I am a complete psycho to non-cyclists and even to many of them. Its not a topic I bring up in conversations other than 'I ride a lot' and most of the trips are amusement with the mundane. The most vivid memories are when something went horribly wrong. 
I should add that I avoid larger cities, rural people, generally nicer. and I do look for 'Biker Stops'.(Motorcycles) I have never, ever had even a harsh interaction at these places. The days of 'Biker Gangs' is long gone. most of the people are professionals or retirees on tour-bike. Even the people with the entire 'Grunge Biker' look, identify with the 2 wheels the appreciation of the open road, seeing and feeling what they are riding thru. they will look at my bike ask about my travelling. If I catch them at the next nights stop. They are amazed and will treat me like I am an old friend. Often sharing their food, beer and ..illegal smiles(?). I have had many insist I sleep on their porch or in their house and as a stereotype are very good people. It would help to brush up on your pool playing skills and touring motorcycles types, especially the history of Harleys and the upgrades that are considered cool.
I hope these entries inspire some rides in people. My methods, sought out rides and tolerances to hardship are different than what others are seeking on their trips. My tolerance for other personalities willing to do this with me is very low. There is not much to conceal my disdain for general mankind and I am pretty amused by the seemingly mundane and meeting other alternate living styles. Sometimes the ride hurts, often its miserable but I like those parts.
Its been nice to have a place to rant and I am guilty , because I am fairly new to these forums, of not reading what others have posted on the same topics.
The only thing you will get to keep are your memories. Make the time, get it all together and go


----------



## gaspi101

I for one would love to read the book should you write it. You have very good prose, reminds me of Jack Kerouac not only in substance but also style. I'm sure many people feel the same. 

Not many of us get to travel across such distances in such splendid solitude--your perspective, unique and bohemian, is compelling an I'm sure others would agree. 

Can you tell us a little about one of your most memorable adventures?


----------



## bradXism

Wow thanks for the complement. I babble and rant but don't consider myself a writer. The solitude isn't always splendid, the disasters are frequent, But sincei I have your interest.

.Easily the worst was blowing out the side of the rear rim in northern Quebec in 1986 on an attempt to ride Le Route De Chibougaman to Chicoutimi, down the Saguenay fjord, to Tadoussae, watch the whales and get picked up there and taken back to Montreal. 
The entire ride is mountainous most of it is dirt. It had been raining for days and, despite staying at a nice cabin stop with a general store the night before, I was already miserable when this ordeal started. 5 or 6 hours into my days ride my 'U' brakes, ground the grit thru the lo-tech rim at the union. Several layers of duct tape kept the tube inside the rim but there was a bulge sticking out where the tire bead met the rim. The brake pads had to be taken off because the rim was shaped like a Pringle chip and I had to walk the downhills.
This was one of my first remote rides. it was blindly, stupidly adventurous and It didn't occur to me how bad, long and isolated this ride was. My gear, with the exception of a nylon jacket, pants, bivy bag and bug net, were army surplus. I had no ground pad, no tarp and relied on piled up pine needles to sleep on, a practice I haven't done since.
This became one of those previous posted warnings where the dots and names on the map are not there. The tire kept coming off the rim until I figured out that if I wrap the tube and the tire with duct tape it wouldn't bulge out,but the duct tape would wear away after a few hours. None of the dots on the map were inhabited a few had falling down cabins. It was clear ,after day 2, I should have gone in the other direction after the rim failed. Hope that one of the towns ahead was there and I would be saved. 
The hunters, I had taken advice from, made it sound like there were fairly frequent camps. There was never any mention, from anyone I spoke to, about the mosquitoes and biting flies in swarming clouds. I had to duct tape my sleeves and pant legs shut and my bug net onto my head over my nylon hood. This made me sweat so that my clothes were soaked and I couldn't take off my wool pants or the bugs on my thinner ones would be so numerous they would smear when I swatted my thighs. Having to crap was almost dangerous. Bear and Moose encounters, close enough to hit with rocks, was an hourly event. So were loud noisy unidentifiable things in the bush. High School girl like screaming is fairly effective at repelling bear.
None of the shacks had anything to sleep on other than a bench or counter top. One really bad one had an old pickup truck I crashed in. Night didn't bring real sleep, it was more like semi-conscious nitemares often ending with a scuffing noise near where I was sleeping. The Korean war army surplus flashlight didn't work unless I whacked it a few times and the batteries quit after the second night. 
The early morning of day 3, I heard a truck drive by before I could get back to the road. Swear words in languages I didn't know came out of my mouth. My food was running out and I was pretty sure Deer flies had no nutritional value so I was trying to ration my food. I ran out of duct tape for my tire and was waiting for my last tube to pop midway thru day 4 when I heard waht turned out to be a construction crew putting in a bridge. The first person I saw had a distinct look of horror when he saw me. So did the next ones. When I took off the duct tape around my neck and got my face to the open air they looked even more horrified. Seeing myself in a sideview mirror, I was too. My face was so swollen and dirty I was afraid I had permanently mutilated myself, my eyes were almost swollen shut. None of the workers could believe I had arrived on a bike. I tried not to cry or beg for food but i did both. 2 days later they gave me a ride back to Val-d'or.
It was a horrible ordeal and I swore I would never ride a trip like that again...for about a month.

The best one was riding into a Nudist camp in Gowanda valley in South Western NY


----------



## bradXism

Damn don't make me rant


----------



## bradXism

I read one of my previous posts and correct myself. the Camelbak and 2 water bottle takes 2 gallon jugs.


----------



## gaspi101

What an amazing story! I can just picture you coming out of the woods wrapped up in duct tape and eyes swollen shut, like a creature from the mist. That is a hell of a tale. Something to tell your grandkids. Are you married? How old were you when you took that trip? What convinced you to do it? What do you do now? Sorry for all the questions, but I think you may be the most fascinating person I've seen here.


----------



## bradXism

The most fascinating? Now your egging me on.My family just thinks I am manically obsessed. 
I'm Somewhat married. I have lived with the same woman for 13 years now and don't see any reason why to change anything.. She is very tolerant of my adventures resulting in fractures or frostbite and disappearing for long periods of time.We keep are families separate Its not best to mix them as one persons families dysfunction is enough. ,
On that trip i was 25, stupid and enthused,, I had ridden Calgary to Halifax the year before. a couple of guys at the Canadian Ski Marathon talked me into skiing an extended trail called Merced(Not exactly sure of the name). People we lodged with talked talked the road and it sounded really interesting. My fathers friends, all hunters, knew about it. All that spoke about it sounded very positive about its beauty. 
I started riding at 12 when puberty forced me to ride a John Deere balloon bike, because the girl I liked lived 15 miles away.. My Uncle gave me C.Itoh japanese bike which was much faster. I got my first collar bone fracture riding that from not understanding having a front brake. 
When we moved to Central NY I would the C.Itoh,, around Cayuga Lake sleep in Ithaca and then ride home the next day . I had sleeping bags tied to my handle bars and about 10 PB and Jelly sandwiches and a big heavy canvas tent. in university I rode any where just to get off of the damn island and had took the opportunity to ride to Halifax solo. 
Nothing convinced me to do the Northern ride other than it was there to do. There is probably a Jack London gene floating around my cytoplasm. My friend backed out as many have so I attempted it alone. There hasn't been the slightest interest to try it again.
Prior to the ride, not a single person said and thing to deter me. Even at the last cabin I stayed at, no one uttered anything about the distance.
What do I do now? I am retired, sort of. I pretty much maintain the house, my families and a few riding partners bikes and ride a lot. I live in the Northern Adirondacks, a place I picked to live specifically for the cycling. There are several long isolated loops of various lengths. I ride 5 or 6 days out of the week. I generally take a couple long trips a summer, last year I rode thru Letchworth Park, down Gowanda Valley thru a nudist camp to Jamestown rt31 to Syracuse and then back to Colton and 11 day trip. Motels were used more than commando camping. Thats the last multiday I have taken. *efore I am too old I would like to take the Great Divide Mountain Bike Route but am just now looking into what that takes and trying to get my timing down with my wife retiring and my two sons graduating from college. I would like to do this sagged as the distances with no contact also seem pretty vast but meeting sags every few days is possible. I need to read up much more before I tackle it.

Thanks for the kind words...ride on brother*


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

wow wonderful posts!!!! i never would have thought my tiny little post about a trip would have turned out like this!!! i did not take that trip as that the GF and i patched things up but as i suspected it didnt last im now going to more than double the mileage previously mentioned as that im going to go from Tampa FL to Austin TX with a detour thorough Missouri. The trip is mostly out of necessity as that the job i currently have doesnt support me living alone, and i have no where but Texas to go to. I will be attempting this ride with in the next month due to time constraints. I say attempting cause it being the hottest time of the year and some of the worst part of the country to be riding in (well i guess AZ would be worse) i may end up calling it quits and hitchhiking/greyhound/something but i WANT to do this. I WANT to be able to say yes i rode a bicycle from florida to texas for no reason other than i wanted to. Fortuniatly for me i am pretty sure ill find inhabitants in the little dots on the map as i go through them i am not going to take I-10 at all. Unlike you bradXism every one is telling me not to do it, you can fly you can take a bus, hitchhike, any thing other than bicycle. Most just belive i am crazy to which i must say maybe i am a little but i know i can physically do this, i do not have any time constraints other than when i have to leave, and i may not get this oppertunity for a while again. Upon typing that i guess maybe thats how i see it its a oppertunity not something i have to do by any means but something i can do and want to do. Im roughly estimating 2 weeks to make the trip + or - a couple rest days maybe. and memories that will last me a life time.


----------



## bradXism

SOME_1_ELSE_1999 said:


> wow wonderful posts!!!! i may end up calling it quits and hitchhiking/greyhound/something but i WANT to do this. I WANT to be able to say yes i rode a bicycle from florida to texas for no reason other than i wanted to. Fortuniatly for me i am pretty sure ill find inhabitants in the little dots on the map as i go through them i am not going to take I-10 at all.
> 
> Unlike you bradXism every one is telling me not to do it, you can fly you can take a bus, hitchhike, any thing other than bicycle. Most just belive i am crazy to which i must say maybe i am a little but i know i can physically do this, i do not have any time constraints other than when i have to leave, and i may not get this oppertunity for a while again. Upon typing that i guess maybe thats how i see it its a oppertunity not something i have to do by any means but something i can do and want to do. Im roughly estimating 2 weeks to make the trip + or - a couple rest days maybe. and memories that will last me a life time.


If I did what everyone else suggested, I would be just like them in the same place seeing the same people, doing the same stuff. Probably watching the same TV shows and not having one day different enough from the other that you can remember only a small part of it. The suffering is part of it, more so is learning how to worl with it. In the conditions you are listing, I would have chosen late fall and have been willing and setup to do a significant amount in the am and hope for places to hide in the heat.

Yeah I have ridden in Texas and yeah there are dots that are a collection of cinderblock houses with the inhabitants decaying, yet complete automotive history in the front lawn
. Often with a dog tied to it.

I started writing a ranting manifesto on this same forum, I have been waiting to see if anyone bothers to read it before I continue. There is a bunch to write.

If you have no time constraints and no hardcore responsibilities get it together and go. Too many people get to my age (50) and are full of 'I should have, could have, wanted too or turned it down" stories. We all get our chances and you should take yours. Being described as crazy means you stepped out of the norm, saw,heard,smelled something those in your microcosm didn't. Being the oddball with a head full of memories isn't a bad thing and I suggest do it and go.


----------



## bradXism

I posted too much more in a separate post under solo/minimalist rant


----------



## gaspi101

Link?


----------



## bradXism

*Attempt at requested link*

Didn't see how to post a link, but there again I do have a really short attention span today.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/endurance-riding/solo-long-tour-minimalist-rant-257201.html


----------



## MadRussian

bradXism said:


> The first person I saw had a distinct look of horror when he saw me. So did the next ones. When I took off the duct tape around my neck and got my face to the open air they looked even more horrified. Seeing myself in a sideview mirror, I was too. My face was so swollen and dirty I was afraid I had permanently mutilated myself, my eyes were almost swollen shut. None of the workers could believe I had arrived on a bike. I tried not to cry or beg for food but i did both. 2 days later they gave me a ride back to Val-d'or.
> It was a horrible ordeal and I swore I would never ride a trip like that again...for about a month.


The single funniest story I have heard in a long time!


----------



## gaspi101

bradXism said:


> Didn't see how to post a link, but there again I do have a really short attention span today.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/endurance-riding/solo-long-tour-minimalist-rant-257201.html


Subscribed. Looking forward to a moment to sit down with the iPad and read through it all. Looks like good reading!


----------



## bradXism

gaspi101 said:


> Subscribed. Looking forward to a moment to sit down with the iPad and read through it all. Looks like good reading!


Its an all over the place rant but I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

*On the road*

i finnaly got on the road, and as i feared im not making the mileage i was hopeing for (less than 100 miles a day) the trailer loaded with all that water and gear weighs alot. i figuer its some where between 30-50 lbs fully loaded. ill put it on a scale when i get to my destination. Being on the road feels good tho, im enjoying the ride so far (in mobile now) and havent as of yet had any major mechanical difficulties other than 2 flats. the easy leg of the trip is now behind me now its on to Texas and those 100 + degree days!! Will do a full work up of my journey when i get there, things that work and things that didnt and so on. Biggest thing i learned so far is that little nun that holds the stem in place, dont tighten that before the tire is fully inflatedin fact push the stem back into the tire so the bead will lock onto the rim. Almost lost a good tube to that.


btw brad thank you much for the peanut butter totilla idea its been a life saver!!


----------



## bradXism

SOME_1_ELSE_1999 said:


> i back into the tire so the bead will lock onto the rim. Almost lost a good tube to that.
> 
> 
> btw brad thank you much for the peanut butter totilla idea its been a life saver!!


Totally psyched to hear this. There are many many details that the only way to learn them is by those 'Oh Damn' moments. The PB torillas aren't very messy if you use sugar. Fluff tastes good but ends up on everything. The first few trips you will never make in a day what you wish you would. Now I just don't give a damn. The only advise I can give about the heat is by the end of the day drink enough water so that your pee is clear. Truly and completely psyched as I am setting off on my own in 2 weeks to Nova Scotia. No bugs, No heat, No tourists.
thanks for posting.


----------



## bradXism

SOME_1_ELSE_1999 said:


> i finnaly got on the road, and as i feared im not making the mileage i was hopeing for (less than 100 miles a day) the trailer loaded with all that water and gear weighs alot. i figuer its some where between 30-50 lbs fully loaded. ill put it on a scale when i get to my destination. Being on the road feels good tho, im enjoying the ride so far (in mobile now) and havent as of yet had any major mechanical difficulties other than 2 flats. the easy leg of the trip is now behind me now its on to Texas and those 100 + degree days!! Will do a full work up of my journey when i get there, things that work and things that didnt and so on. Biggest thing i learned so far is that little nun that holds the stem in place, dont tighten that before the tire is fully inflatedin fact push the stem back into the tire so the bead will lock onto the rim. Almost lost a good tube to that.
> 
> 
> btw brad thank you much for the peanut butter totilla idea its been a life saver!!



Did I mention that you 'Totally Rock'


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

bradXism said:


> Did I mention that you 'Totally Rock'


only because of the great advice youve given me!!


----------



## Warble

good luck i'm jeolous


----------



## vipergts

Hoping to hear an update!


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

its been several months now since i managed to make the trip i feel bad i never bothered to finish the story im going to look right now into finishing it. i wrote down a "journal" of things that happened i just got to find it...


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

So i found my "journal" and the list of what i took with me. I apologize in advance for bad grammar and or rambling as its just the way my mind works my fingers just dont keep up. I ended up converting a child carry trailer from wallmart into a flat bed trailer by stripping it down to the frame then adding some bathroom wire rack shelves and zip tied it together. worked great....kinda more on that later.

day 1
started out really late 3pm stopped by the lbs and had them tune up the bike as it was the last time i expected to see them. Hopped on the rail trail and headed out. Had alot of difficulty with the trailer had to stop several times to adjust different things and retie every thing down. Found a little ceasers pizza place and found out that if you get a pizza then put a bag ontop of it so it doesnt slide off that all your toppings end up on the box. As dark started setting in i found a small creek/ water filled ditch next to a abandoned kmart type building that offered me a little bit of privacy to set up camp while still in town. I listened to the radio a bit (something i managed to do every night on the trip) and went to sleep. About 4am or so i woke up to answer the call of nature and right as soon as i stepped out of the tent something large (could have been a turtle or a gator) jumped from on the bank and into the water. It gave me such a start that i couldn't go back to sleep.

day 2
4am tore every thing down and headed out with a outrageous amount of red blinky lights stuck every where i could fit them. When the sun finally came up it turned out to be a nice day for riding warm, cloudy, and best of all the wind was at my back all day. I kept getting passed by monstrous looking 4x4 trucks on trailers and finally figured out why as there was a mud hole comp going on just beside the highway. I had to stop and check it out so i pulled off and the nice lady at the gate with a big smile and laughing at the same time asked me "you planning on going mud bogging in that thing?". To which i had to reply "got a snorkel?" They did not so i went on about my way. started raining pretty good as it started getting late in the day from the tropical storm. This was the only day i really became low on water. i had a 1.5L camel back and 2 32oz bottles and a 2 24's. I was down to my last bottle when i finally got to a town and was able to refill them and get some food. By now the rain was really heavy i was in the middle of a town and it was dark. On top of that i wasnt really interested in riding much more. I lucked out however in finding a abandoned car wash. After a bit of clean up i was able to set up my tent inside. Did about 150+ miles this day maybe more since the comp started acting up. 

day 3
Due to some broke florescent lights i woke up to a flat tire, but i managed to stay nice and dry the whole night and even hang up my wet clothes. This was another really great day of riding did more miles than the day before. It was very hot and very humid but about every 15 min a rain band would come through and cool every thing off and make it wonderful again. I stayed surrounded by tall pine trees the whole day. No traffic to speak of, and a very clean wide shoulder to ride on. Made came on a fire road and was very thank ful for the rain tarp i brought as the showers continued into the night. 

day 4
A cold front appeared to have pushed the tropical storm out of the area so i had blue skys and cool air for riding. Went through several small towns. I had a deadline of when ide be able to make my stop in Missouri so i hurried this day. nothing interesting happened just alot of riding. 

day 5
I was getting close to mobile but i didnt feel i was close enough to make my deadline to Missouri if i kept riding. i was still a 2-3 days out depending on hills. I really wanted to make it up there before my window of opportunity closed on me. There was also the biggest hurdle in my route ahead of me and that in order to get into mobile you had to go through a tunnle that would not allow my to take the bicycle. there wasnt enough room ide have to take a lane on I-10 and that wasnt something i was really interested in doing. the down hill part into the tunnel might have been fun but doing 10mph up the other side with cars doing 70 would not have been. Plus it is illegal to ride on I-10. I rode hard all day and about 3pm made it up to the high way and thumbed a ride the last bit into Mobile.

Day 6
Rest day kinda.... Talked to my contact in Misiouri and the window was going to close sooner than expected so i didnt have that option any more and would have to just head straight to texas. I did however make it just in time to help my friend in mobile move thier 3 bedroom house. took the next 2 days "off" as well to help with the move and plan out a new route. 

Day 9
It felt great to be out on the road again. I stopped caring about trying to get miles down and just enjoy and go along for the ride. A decision that would cost me in the end. The route i planned involved a much more northerly route than i had hoped for but looked like the best way to go if i was going to avoid houston. This turned out to be a bad idea. Turns out the more north you go the more hills you encounter. Not to mention that as soon as you crest one, the next one is even taller. I learned a very important lesson that day a motto that stuck with me the rest of the time. Coast when you can, petal when you cant. I figure your going to have to climb that hill any way might as well enjoy the ride down the one you just climbed. 

When i hit the Mississippi line however, every thing turned bad real bad. The shoulder went from nice and wide to about the same width as my trailer. That would have been fine except for the rumble strip. If you havent seen one of these up close ill explaine it to you a bit. its about 6 inches wide a inch deep and 3 inches long. So if you ride over it with the bike it beats the ever loving snot out of you very very quickly. So i become screwed as that the shoulder was as wide as the trailer the rumble strip was on the shoulder and thorny bush dotted the grass to my right. I had no choice but to drag the left wheel on the rumble strip. No matter how i tried it was that or run the risk of getting a flat on the trailer which i had no spare tubes for. The poor wheel on the trailer suffered greatly because of this. I had to get off this road and find a different way. 

It started getting late and i was greeted by a large sign welcome to (I done forgot what it was) and i was like cool ill get some food try and find a map and plan a different route. I went on for maybe another 20 miles or so until i came upon another sign( the whole time wondering where they hid this town at), it said (town name) 15 miles to the left. I was very disheartened by this the sun was too low for me to make it to that town and get out of it to camp before dark. 

I sat there for a minute pondering my options a minivan pulled up along side me and asked if i was l was lost. I told him kinda and that im guessing they built the highway to bypass the town i was counting on to get my dinner in and to plan a new route due to the road. We talked for a bit about what i was doing and why and i got the typical response from every one (even to this day). The your crazy, or i would never do that or , wth are you thinking. He told me there was a gas station about 5 more mile up the road that sold had a kitchen in it as well but it would be closed by the time i got to it. I told him thank you for the information and that ill eat pb and honey on a tortilla tonight (this is very important and should be mentioned many many times thank you so much bradXism for all the help and advice!) and that ide go up to the store in the morning and get some breakfast.

We parted ways and i continued up the road a bit and found a small unused drive way that ide be able to camp away from the road. I ate a couple of the wraps and realized i was hungrier than i thought and this wasnt going to cut it. So i made a quick decision ide drop the trailer and every thing i didnt absolutely need and run to the nearby town grab food and come back. Just as i was about to hope on the bike, a pick up pulls into the driveway and my first thought is its the land owner they seen me pull in going to come out with a gun and tell me to get off their land. Imagine my surprise when the man from the mini van earlier opens the door with a plastic sack containing a sandwich a bag of chips a gatoraid and a map of texas and La/Miss. I was at a loss for words. All i could say over and over again was thank you . He helped me plan a new route that would get me off the horrid road i was on and told me a few tips on roads i was going to come across. His actions were i think one of the single nicest things any one has done for me in my life. I never would have thought somebody would do this for me, let alone some body they didnt know. To the gentleman who did this for me, tho im pretty sure you will never see this text, i again thank you so much. 

Day 10

I woke up and started packing my stuff back up and getting ready to head out on the road again and wouldnt you know it, the same man pulled up to make sure i had made it through the night ok. He insisted that i allow him to give me a ride the last 500 ft to the gas station and bought me breakfast. I tried and i mean tried to pay for his meal but as he and the girl at the counter were good friends she busted me on it and he gave me a very stern look and said im paying for your meal. I did however pull a 20 from the atm and left it under my plate there on the counter for the lady to find when i left. i only hope it made her day. 

I then started out on the rest of my trip, Since i had a map now i tried following it and wouldnt you know it when it comes to rural areas the map wasnt quite right on where the roads are and i ended up making a wrong turn some how. Instead of traveling west i ended up going south. When i had a sign to reference to and figured out the mistake i decided eh why go back? just keep on going maybe its for the best. i ended up on the coast about 20 miles outside mobile. so basically i ended up wasting a couple days worth of riding but i wont complain one bit about it at all. 

Now as useall it started getting late and it was time to find a place to camp. Problem was i was getting closer and closer to a town. I lucked out however and found a little rv resort type place. I pulled in and asked em if i could borrow a small patch of ground for the night. The lady didnt quite understand so i explained the story and so on. She was amazed and said heres what i can do for you give me 5 bucks and you can get a shower and a nice tree to set up your tent. I with out hesitation said deal. 

Day 11

This day was awesome! i spent all day riding along the coast seeing every thing from casino's to my first tall bridge experience. Most of the day i got to ride a large side walk that had been cleaned of sand with lots of femal joggers running by making it some times difficult to keep the bike up right. tho that only lasted for a little while. It soon turned out that the side walk was difficult to ride down with a mountain bike let alone my skinny tired road bike pulling a trailer. In fact i had one instance i came across a guy who told me idk how you made it this far and its not much better ahead. i finally gave up on the side walk after a mile straight of 4 inch deep sand covering it.

A couple of diffrent things happened this day. i some how managed to lose a water bottle, my flip flops and , my spare key to my bike lock. I also noticed that as soon as i was out of sight of a waffle house another would magically apear before me. I also had a very strange problem. Ants. About ever hour or so ide find one on my body some where like the were in my gear on the trailer and were walking all over my bike trying to get off. I was really starting to freak out cause they just seemed to keep coming. I pulled over and started looking over my body the bike and my gear. nothing no where couldnt find them. Then one of them little bass turds bit me on my ear. i took my helmet off and dropped it on the ground. killed the one that bit me and went to pick back up the helmet. Thats when i finally figured it out. 

The night before i had left 2 of my pb and honey wraps in and ziplock in my helmet. i had found ants in the bag that morning and just tossed it out. As i looked down at my helmet i could see the 5 or so ants that came out from between the plastic shell on the outside of the helmet and the styrofoam inside. i banged the thing several times on the concrete and finally got them all out about 40 of them. Mind you its about 1pm and i had been riding since 7am. They got a free meal and a free ride. I never again stored any food like item with out lost of plastic protection and most definitely never put food back in my helmet over night.

The coast gave way to a nice long straight and very very hot highway. By this time i had already tanned enough i didnt need the sun screen any more, Or so i thought. Come to find out the only place i hadnt thought to protect from the sun was my lips. they got burned riding directly into the afternoon sun. They burned so bad they blistered.

Day 12

Not a lot happened this day started out nice wooded area that gave way to swamp land. Made it a little hairy on me trying to find a place to camp. Just before dark i found a drivway leading back to a couple houses that i used to set up on. Caused a bit of a awkward wave moment as one of the home owners pulled in. Guess they seen the bike and the tent and figured out what was going on.

Day 13 A good day to die.....

Now im not a superstitious type or any thing but on this day alone out of my whole trip, is the only day i really feared for my life. I was left with only one option for getting out of Baton Rouge. A 2 lane bridge, with semi trucks flying over it, and no shoulder. It wasnt pretty at all. I was scared, there were some blind spots leading up to the bridge and of course as i start going on the down hill side they wont be able to see me at all as they crest the bridge. I had no choice, i had to go over it.

I figured im either going to die or i wont so i put on my bright reflective vest and charged up the bridge. on the way up where the land actually stops and the bridge begins there is a saw toothed shaped expansion joint. The gaps in which are enough that hand my front wheel gone inside the gap it would have caused me to suddenly stop and most likely ruined the entire wheel. the first one was easy. I made it to the top with out much further incident but i assumed now i was in the most danger on the down hill side. I shifted to the big ring and dropped to a my lowest gear and gave it every thing i had. The speedo for decided it was going to cooperate and showed me a speed of 39 mph and then i saw it. The other expansion joint. When i went over it on the up hill side the trailer got caught in the joint but since i was in such a high gear and had momentum i pulled through it. Immediately i seen in my head the bike tire getting stuck and i flying through the air landing on the road and then getting run over or the trailer smacking it and it causing me to lose control and i going down and getting run over. Im not sure how and i am not asking why (tho i think i was just going fast enough to get lucky) but i aimed the bike perfect over the joint and the trailer didnt even notice it. after the bridge the shoulder reappeared and i was able to coast for a long time and be happy i hadnt died.

One would hope that was the end of my excitement for the day but it wasnt. I was greeted by a nice flashing construction sign that said bridge work ahead road closed for 3 days starting tommorow. It wanted me to detour to I-10 which i cant ride on. I had no choice i had to get across that bridge today. So i hurried. 20, 25, 30 miles going where in the hell is this bridge. After what seems like forever i get to the bridge. This one i can tell is flat and long probably about 3 miles long or so, and of course, no shoulder. There is however a very very good sign. Since the construction was going on they had only one lane open to cars and the other closed off with barricades. Meaning i got to cruise over the bridge with no threat of dieing. Tho, i wish i would have had a camera or a camcorder to catch the looks on the workers face when i appeared out of no where, out in the middle of no where, and waved as i passed them. 

Again one would hope this ended my day but, alas, this was not the case. Once i got over the bridge, there was no place to pull off and camp i had to keep going. After at least another hour i came to another bridge. This one however was new and had a shoulder but by far the tallest i had encountered. i took my time going up it (i was wore out from the hard riding already and it was getting near dinner time and i still needed to camp for the night) and even took a nice break at the top. I surveyed the down hill portion ahead the expansion join on this bridge was just a line across the road and nothing to worry about. There was a very sharp 180 degree exit at the bottom where the shoulder faded away it there was a triangle shaped patch between the exit and the highway. So i figured this. Ill ride down the shoulder that will fade into the exit lane, cut across the triangle patch to the shoulder on the side of the high way. It sounded good looked good and that what i went with. 

What i didnt know is that triangle patch was raised about a 2 inches above the road surface, with a nice tar build up type ramp to transition to it. i also didnt know that there was a rumble strip on the triangle patch that was right in the path i had planed. what i did know is that when i hit that triangle patch i wanted to hit it straight on and not at a angle that could cause me to lose control. I also knew that every time i applied the brakes even at low speeds the back of the bike would push to the left due to the hitch mount design.

So here i am still at the top got a plan and want to make the most of this very long very high hill. so im going to go full speed ahead best areo tuck i can get and i cant touch the breaks or it will make me crash. needless to say both the bike and the trailer caught air at the same time landed and ran over a rumple strip for 20 feet while doing 43 mph. It was awesome and scary all at the same time. the rumble strip shook me and the bike so hard when i coasted to a stop i got off and checked that all the bolts were still on tight and i wasnt missing any teeth. Thats when i came to realize something very horrible. on the back tire about the diameter of a ball point pin i could see something that wasnt black rubber of the tire. It was the kevlar under layer. this whole time all of these scary things that happened to me on this day it could have all been made worse had i gotten a flat at just the wrong moment. I smiled and laughed to my self and figured i guess today just isnt my day to die. I managed to get food and find a nice camping spot with out much trouble soon after that.


day 14 The great tire hunt

the next town had a wallmart in it so i popped in there remembering they sold hybrids and at least 1 road bike that i knew of. Maybe i can find a tire that will fit on my bike and i can use it as a teperary just till i get home or pass a bike whop on the way. Foolish me. They did have a tire similar but it was way too large to be able to fit on my bike. With a little bit of help and a phone book i managed to find a address of a lbs in this tiny little town. i raced over there hoping i would be able to find what i needed. when i walked in i noticed there were 5 beach cruisers and 1 trike. My hope grew dim. I asked him about a tire and he gave me the worst anser i could imagine, Yes i had some, both of them sold yesterday. He mentioned it would take a week for them to come in as well. He was very kind to me tho and helped me locate a shop in lafeyette that had what i needed. A process that took more than a hour and involved calling all sorts of people. 

So i rode south again detouring from the route yet again all to go get a tire. Now this whole time ive been budgeting about $20 bucks a day and i only have a set limit on my card that i can use. I have no emergency money so when the card runs out so do i. I pulled into the shop and asked to borrow thier phone (since i didnt carry a cell phone) and that ill be walking out here with a tire today what tire im not sure yet. I was devastated at the news i heard on the phone. i had $180 left and when i did the math on my avarage distance per day plus how many miles i had left plus the amount i was using for food it ment i was going to starve for 3 days to make it the whole way or i was going to have to call the emergency back up plan.

This lbs kinda of upset me a little bit although they were nice to me on the phone and in the store they gave me a tire that somebody else had replaced for $20 calling it the best deal they had in the store for what i needed. Now it was a armadillo but it was very well worn. I chalked it up to they need to stay open and i need a tire so they know they got me by the balls.I left the store tire strapped to the trailer as that i figured ill ride the old one out till it pops then i can replace the tube and the tire all at the same time.


Day 15 

I called the emergency back up plan and apprised them of my situation. Do to their availability they told me this, either i come get you now or you can take your chances on if i can come out or not. A fear of mine more so than running out of water is not haveing any thing to eat. i didnt want to wait so long that i couldnt eat cause i didnt have money..


So there in Lake Charles LA i called it quits. i was defeated not by my body, or my equipment, or by any one. I was defeated by money. I only hope that i get another opportunity do do this in my lifetime at some point or another. 

This turned out a lot longer than i expected but hopefully its a good read to some body out there.

Heres a list of all the things i took with me.

Lights: i took way too many of these guessing i was worried about the dark

headlamp this got the most use as it was my daily commuter light
several small lights including 2 mini flash lights and 14 red blinky lights
extra batteries for all of them tho i never used them



items in a back pack 

camel back
2-3 water bottles lost one during the trip.
peanut butter and honey in a zip lock with a corner cut off to squeeze it out from all inside another ziplock
tortillas
gum this should be promoted more it help keeps your mouth from drying out
napkins for when you gotta go tp is great but napkins you can get any where 


Items in a duffel bagged in ziplocks with like items

2 tubes
patch kit 
adjustable wrench
flat and philips screw driver
slip joint pliers
a towel - i picked this up in mobile to use as a blanket it got a bit chilly some nights
bug spray never ever go any where with out it 
radio battery operated- I really should have picked a different one it was big and weighted alot
inflatable pool toy thing - basically a small air mattress worked wonderful
3 pair of socks 
1 tee shirt
1 pair of swimming shorts - they just so happen to match the jersey and hid the cycling shorts making in comfortable for me to walk into a store
1 pair of light pants 
1 long sleeve shirt i expected to use these items more when i got into texas to keep the sun off me but they worked great as a blanket before i got to mobile
1 belt 
1 jersey
i pair of cycling shorts

(it was nice being able to put on dry clothes to go to sleep but when i go again i wont be taking near as much with me)

then finally 

my tent it really was a nice tent down sides to it were you cant sit all the way up in it and the rain fly couldnt handle a florida down pour.

a 1/2 inch foam type mat used it to protect the bottom of the tent and to soften the ground

a 16x 16 tarp i used this to double as the rain fly and to keep all the gear on the trailer dry i learned to set up next to a tree then ide put the tarp kind of bunched up at the bottom of the tent then if it rained i could pull the strap and it instantly became a rain cover

a 8x8 tarp originally meant to cover the gear on the bike trailer i used it to cover the bike itself to keep it out of the rain as much as i could 

total weight some where between 30-to 50lbs including trailer food and water.

all in all a trailer worked wonderful for the amount of gear i carried. If i get the option im going to get a single wheeled one for future use as long as i can balance the weight on it.

Oh a very important note if your considering doing this your self some day i learned this trick out of necessity. when setting up your tent where there are a lot of mosquitoes leave the door closed as long as you can shove any gear inside as quick as you can. then open the door up as much as you need to get your body in. Then, slowly walk away draw them bass turds away from your tent a good 20 ft or so then run dive into your tent and zip it closed if done correct you may get 1 or two of them inside your tent and not a black cloud of them.


----------



## bradXism

Great post, great ride with a big chunk of memory and memories are all we have. The more we have the more extraordinary our lives are.
The next one gets easier.
You rock and thanks for the post.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

bradXism said:


> Great post, great ride with a big chunk of memory and memories are all we have. The more we have the more extraordinary our lives are.
> The next one gets easier.
> You rock and thanks for the post.


Thank you! had i listened to the yuppies in the lounge i may never have done it.


----------



## antonlove

I forgot about this thread then found it today. Glad you came back to report about your ride. I think Tampa to Lafayette is about 800 miles in about 2 weeks. I know you didn't reach your goal, but the trip seems wonderful. I don't have nerve enough to take up such a quest at this time. Kudos to you!


----------



## Bulette

Nice post. As a wannabe tourist with a list of excuses, I applaud your efforts; and very much enjoyed the read as well.


----------



## Kalel

No pics!? I would of liked to see the bike and trailer setup and pics of the journey. Should of documented this adventure more. I think what would stop me is the load you have to carry on such a quest and having to camp out in weird places like the 'kmart' you described.


----------

